# i608x mouse pen Genius tablet problems



## Darkganon (Mar 29, 2012)

Hello there,
A while ago,I bought a Genius i608x mouse pen and connected it, I saw that it worked even woot the drivers. I made nothing of it and installed the drivers. However, once I installed them, it stopped working. I deinstalled them and it started working again so I left it there. Recently it started presenting problems, the pen works but whenever I raise t, it acts as a right click, and whenever I end a click (putting it on the tablet) it also right clicks, which does not allow me to comfortably use it or draw. It wasn't the batteries nor the tip so I figured t was software. I installed the drivers again but once again it stopped working. The mouse works perfectly though. I'm still worried about the pen and I'd be glad if you could help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like the pen is faulty. Test on another PC to verify.


----------

